

Grails + Bootstrap + Amazon + Jelastic = djacc.com - accavdar
http://www.cavdar.net/2011/12/13/grails-bootstrap-amazon-jelastic-djacc-com/
I created an online metal music radio called djacc.com. In this post, I tried to explain it's infrastructure (APIs, Web Framework, CSS &#38; HTML Toolkit, JS Library, Storage and CDN, Deployment &#38; Hosting) shortly.
======
mustafaazak
Good effort. I'm new to grails but it seems very nice implementation.

